

Xbox One: Where it all went wrong. - brandwinnie
http://ninjamoomin.seshn.com/xbox-one-where-it-all-went-wrong-and-how-microsoft-ignored-the-warning-signs-2/

======
brianmcc
Real, disturbing parallels with Win 8. Loads of "normal people" were hugely
vocal about the UI problems with Win 8, and the flaws described by this author
re Xbox One, and MS just did nothing.

Really, it is like watching a car drive towards a cliff at 4mph, with
passengers calmly sitting there. You think: "now, come on, get out. You're
nearly at the cliff. Out you come. Come on, easy does it. See, there's the
edge coming towards you now, out of the car..." \- and then they remain in the
car and off the edge they go. Weird.

------
busterarm
Microsoft fails to learn what seems to be the key lesson from every generation
of consoles: Make sure your console is the easiest to develop for.

This is why the PS3 slumped, why PlayStation 'won' its generation and what
killed the Sega Saturn.

Sony has the best hardware package by far. Console exclusives don't really pay
off.

Microsoft has simply forgotten how to do product design and may be too top-
down of an organization to accomplish the big wins anymore.

